# ما هي طلبات البنت من عريسها؟؟؟؟؟



## طارق ابوحنا (24 سبتمبر 2007)

ماهي طلباتك من الشاب الذي يود أن يتقدم بطلب الزواج منك ؟
 اذا كان الشاب حالته المادية متوسطة أو أقل !
أو اذا كان الشاب لا يملك إلا راتبه !


----------



## ميرنا (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هي طلبات البنت من عريسها؟؟؟؟؟*

*هقولك على حاجه لو البنت بتحبك خليك واثق انها مش عاوزه منك حاجه بس طبعا اهلها هما اللى بتكملو *
*بس مفيش شخص بيتقدم لبنت الا ومعاه وظيفه وشقه وده الطبيعى *
*البنت بجد لما بتكون محتاجه الشخص ده بتكون مش عاوزه غيره من الدنيا كلها *


----------



## طارق ابوحنا (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هي طلبات البنت من عريسها؟؟؟؟؟*

سؤال : لو كان الشاب شغلته شغلة حرة أو مالوش راتب ثابت ,ايه رأيكم ؟


----------



## ميرنا (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هي طلبات البنت من عريسها؟؟؟؟؟*



طارق ابوحنا قال:


> سؤال : لو كان الشاب شغلته شغلة حرة أو مالوش راتب ثابت ,ايه رأيكم ؟


*مش كويس انو بيشتغل اصلا*


----------



## Ramzi (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هي طلبات البنت من عريسها؟؟؟؟؟*



طارق ابوحنا قال:


> سؤال : لو كان الشاب شغلته شغلة حرة أو مالوش راتب ثابت ,ايه رأيكم ؟



انا معك يا طارق
انا عانيت من هذا الموضوع
العالم تبحث عن راتب ثابت .... مع العلم ان اللتجارة تعطيك على قد الراتب بعشر مرات ..

...... بس برضو البانت يمكن يتطلبوا كتير :budo:


----------



## sparrow (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هي طلبات البنت من عريسها؟؟؟؟؟*

لا يا طارق معتقدش ان في اهل هيفرق معاه شغل ثابت اوتجارة
لان مبقاش في شغل ثابت زي الاول الحكومه  نصها اتخصصت
بالاضافه ان الشغل الحر مادياته بقت افضل
وبالنسبه للسؤال الاول زي ما قالت ميرنا
علي الاقل يبقي في شغل وشقه
والباقي سهل


----------



## safsofeh (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هي طلبات البنت من عريسها؟؟؟؟؟*

يا اخ رمزي اذا البنت بتحبك ممكن توخدك بدون شغل بس تروح تطلبه عشان كرامتها وانا متاكدة انها ما رح تطلب اشي ناهيك عن طلبات الاهل


----------



## safsofeh (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هي طلبات البنت من عريسها؟؟؟؟؟*



safsofeh قال:


> يا اخ رمزي اذا البنت بتحبك ممكن توخدك بدون شغل بس تروح تطلبه عشان كرامتها وانا متاكدة انها ما رح تطلب اشي ناهيك عن طلبات الاهل



للاخ رمزي


----------



## الانبا ونس (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هي طلبات البنت من عريسها؟؟؟؟؟*

*هاى

بالنسبة للوظيفة 

الاهل بيعارض ايوة

لان الشغل التجارى مش ثابت نجاحة وفشل 

النهاردة كسبان بكرة خسران لو حصل اى شئ 

تروح فين ما فيش معاش دة تفكير الوالدين

بس مش كلهم ما فيش قاعدة ثابتة

بيتفق عليها  

بس اهم حاجة ان البنت تعيش فى نفس مستوى الى

البنت عايشاة فى بيت اهلها 

عارف لو هى فى مستوى عالى وترتبط بأنسان مستواه اقل

هتتعب جامد وانت هتتعب معاها صدقنى لازم تراعى النقطة دى​*


----------



## assyrian girl (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هي طلبات البنت من عريسها؟؟؟؟؟*

*i just want him to respect me and love me as much as i love hime and thats it *


----------



## Ramzi (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هي طلبات البنت من عريسها؟؟؟؟؟*



assyrian girl قال:


> *i just want him to respect me and love me as much as i love hime and thats it *



يا عيني على هالكلام الحلو ..........
الرب يباركك


----------



## Ramzi (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هي طلبات البنت من عريسها؟؟؟؟؟*



safsofeh قال:


> يا اخ رمزي اذا البنت بتحبك ممكن توخدك بدون شغل بس تروح تطلبه عشان كرامتها وانا متاكدة انها ما رح تطلب اشي ناهيك عن طلبات الاهل


كلامك صح وانا معه

....

بس ليش بتوجهي الكلام لإلي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

